# Pond Bassin 5-3-08



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

My buddy got the rest of the stuff he needed to fish his new boat today from Kruggy1. He wanted to test everything out so we went to one of my favorite farm ponds for some largemouth action.
I landed the first one before we even launched the boat. We ended up boating 9 Largemouths Jamie got 2 that went 4 pounds, I ended the night with a 5 pounder. Pictures do these fatty's no justice! Awesome day on the water.......olj

All fish came topwater!


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice fish, sounds like u guys had a great time


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

man i wish i could get out there. i got grounded for my grades and so cabin fever has persisted for 2-3 months. i am craving a tight line.i am angry at myself for letting my grades drop that low:disapointed:


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice!!

Castmaser - what are you thinking?!?!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like you all had a good time... Nice pics.

Farm ponds are awesome areas to hone your skills.


----------

